# Newborn photos



## Alison

I have my first real newborn shoot this coming weekend. My "babies" are now nearly 3 1/2 and 5 1/2 so it's been a while!  I have lots of props for older children but nothing for tiny infants. Mom and Dad want black and white so I figure we do ones of them holding the baby, baby laying in their arms, kissing the baby etc. I'm sure I'll do the traditional close up of hands, feets, etc as well. I'll plan to bring my black paper backdrop and one cloth one. One thing I have seen is to get a cloth diaper and but it under the baby, lay him on top and get the blackmail nude photo for embarassement later when future girlfriends come over :mrgreen: Other than that I don't have any great ideas for shooting the baby by himself (they want to do birth announcements). 

Any other suggestions? The baby is about 3 weeks old.


----------



## Canon Fan

I've been contemplating this same thing since I'll need some ideas myself in a few short months. Sorry I can't really help out but I'm gonna glom onto this thread for info as well if you don't mind


----------



## danalec99

Anne Geddes galleries


----------



## photogoddess

www.brystan-studios.com has a couple of cute shots that incorporate a newborn into them.

I do all the standard poses that you mentioned above. One that I've seen that I thought was really cute was of a newborn completely naked on her belly with a bow tied around her waist (bow at her back).


----------



## Christie Photo

So....?  How did this one go for you?  It sounded to me like you had a great plan!


----------



## Alison

Good timing! I actually did the shoot this weekend instead of last because of a schedule change. I did less "directing" just asked Mom and Dad what they wanted and went from there. We stopped a few times for feeding and changing which was good because the baby was in good spirits until right at the end. I'll work on the photos tonight if I get a chance. I stuck with the black paper backdrop and used a soft blanket that they wanted. The lighting was great, I used the strobes plus some natural light coming from the window. I'm excited to put it together for them, I think we got some very nice ones of baby Logan :thumbsup:

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Sharkbait

This:  http://www.celebritykids.com/feature/feature_infant.html  is the link for a flash gallery of some of our infant work.  Some great pose ideas there!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## raider

careful - my lawyer instructor says if you have more than 6 pics of nude children on a website (no matter how innocent) - it can be considered child po-- (can't stand to even spell it).  Not sure if I buy it or not - he's a little unorthodoxed


----------



## Alison

I believe if the parents sign a release and it's photography related everything is fine.


----------



## GerryDavid

Did you post the pictures?  :0)

Just came accross this and this is something that Ive been thinking about doing for a couple of days now for a portfolio to help get a job, hehe.  Since the place focuses on babies and kids.


----------



## Kent Frost

This is the one my brother took of his daughter and wife. I know she's not a newborn in this photo....I just love it!


----------

